# Hello All, and the small collection



## cdub (Jun 11, 2006)

User "kentuckiense" was nice enough to invite me to this forum. I'm typically a lurker, but you'll see me pop up every now and then. I have a small collection, but the paph side is growing most rapidly. I grow indoors in a S/W window and under lights in another room.
Here's my list....

Paph. glaucophyllum
Paph. delenatii
Paph. villosum
Paph. 'Pinocchio'
Paph. Norito Hasegawa x delenatii
Paph. 'Supersuk' x 'Raisin Pie'
Paph. haynaldianum x chamberlainianum

And a lonely Phrag. 'Sorceror's Apprentice' putting on a nice display right now.
Thanks, I look forward to learning a lot of stuff here!


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey cdub, welcome that's a great list. I'm sure your slipper collection is gonna grow pretty quick. I sure know mine did. Now I have no more room =\


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome! 

Nice start you have there - we're always happy to enable around here!


----------



## bench72 (Jun 11, 2006)

You have some lovely Paphs there cdub! Can't wait to see what that Pinocchio looks like.

Good growing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Very nice start. Want to bet, if you watch the photos posed in this forum, that your collection will double in a year???


----------



## Stephan (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum cdub - There's nothing wrong with your collection. A lot of us simply don't have control and keep filling vacant spaces 

I'm gonna regret it soon as I'm looking at possibly getting a job in and moving to Tasmania. Cold climate, heavy quarantine restrictions - My paphs and phrags are going to be expensive to move and many may not survive to tell the tale.
Hmmmmm. Sorry - this thread should be about you - lurk as much as you like mate. 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 12, 2006)

Appearances can be tricky... when you think you have no more room, you soon realise how much more space you have when you build shelving racks and hooks. Now you have twice the space!


----------



## cdub (Jun 12, 2006)

stephan,
Maybe you should just forget the whole customs charade and donate some of your plants to me.  They'll love you for it!


----------

